# Need Help Asap, Keys locked in trunk



## Masterdutch (Dec 1, 2009)

So i just locked my keys in my trunk and have no spare. The doors were locked and windows cracked enough for me to unlock them but when i opened the door the alarm went off and disabled the button in the glove box! I disconnected the battery to try and reset it but the alarm would just start again. after about 15 minutes I attached the battery again and the alarm does not turn on but the button still does not work. Was told to run two wires from the battery to the button its self and that did not work.......any other Ideas before I rip my truck off!?


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Masterdutch said:


> So i just locked my keys in my trunk and have no spare. The doors were locked and windows cracked enough for me to unlock them but when i opened the door the alarm went off and disabled the button in the glove box! I disconnected the battery to try and reset it but the alarm would just start again. after about 15 minutes I attached the battery again and the alarm does not turn on but the button still does not work. Was told to run two wires from the battery to the button its self and that did not work.......any other Ideas before I rip my truck off!?


DONT WORRY IM HERE TO SAVE YOU!!!! ok go to your car and pull up the passenger side rear headrest and shove your hand behind it and you will find a ring on a string. Pull it and you will release the trunk latch. Donations are accepted but not necessary LOL


----------



## 700Rocket (Mar 29, 2008)

RJ_05GTO said:


> DONT WORRY IM HERE TO SAVE YOU!!!! ok go to your car and pull up the passenger side rear headrest and shove your hand behind it and you will find a ring on a string. Pull it and you will release the trunk latch. Donations are accepted but not necessary LOL



Love your since of humor.......... but its the correct answer.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

How bout pulling the trunk release cable in the back seat?


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

There is a trunk release cable at the right rear headrest.
Leave the battery disconnected and pull the lever.

Larry


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:agree


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

06gtoin216 said:


> How bout pulling the trunk release cable in the back seat?


Just sayin.......


----------



## Masterdutch (Dec 1, 2009)

Yea, thanks guys. I figured it out. That was the first place I looked, but looked on the sides of the seats and when I didn't see it I assumed I was thinking about the one in the trunk so i did a google search and got the answer.....came back on once I got it open but couldn't figure out how to delete the thread....thanks again for the replys


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

The thread will stay. Hopefully more people will use the search button and learn from this thread.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

GM4life said:


> The thread will stay. Hopefully more people will use the search button and learn from this thread.


Hmmm...most gracious of you kimosabe.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

04s don't have that. My buddy has an 04 clone of mine (blue with blue leather A4). One of the first things I noticed when going through his interior was that rip cord wasn't there.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Mine has one.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

That's strange. Maybe it's one of those deals that it depends where in the model run the car was made, like the JHP plug and play harness under the gauge pod door in the 2006's. If the car was made Feb.-Jul. '06, they don't have them. If the car was made late 05's through Jan. '06, they do have them.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

dustyminpin said:


> 04s don't have that. My buddy has an 04 clone of mine (blue with blue leather A4). One of the first things I noticed when going through his interior was that rip cord wasn't there.





GM4life said:


> Mine has one.


I have one and used it when my keychain broke as I was closing my trunk. Was too lazy to go inside for the spare so I just lifted the headrest. Its there.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

My 04 has one as well.


----------

